# help  with thick dense legs!!?????



## tornado5 (Mar 3, 2012)

hello everyone new to the thread well anyway bout me i"m 6'4 285 trying my best to reach 310 maybe 315lbs but my leg development seems to lagging its driving me nuts I would love to have thick dense legs


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 3, 2012)

Start by trying some new exercises that you're not use to doing. If theres two ways of doing a leg exercise,do the harder of the two (ex. Instead of the hamstring machine try doing them with dumbells on a decline bench,and so on with other things) You want to try to shock your legs with movements and stresses that your not use to doing. Especially if you have a job where your using your legs a lot. That can actually make it difficult to gain size and weight in your legs.
As always make sure your getting enough rest and nutrition. This will be key when trying to put on mass. Sometimes less is more. Going in and training legs multiple times a week is fine when your happy with the size and just want to condition. If you want to pack on the weight work them hard but when your done give ample time to recovery and feeding them well. Eating right is just as crucial as the workout. Good luck!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 3, 2012)

you weigh 285 and you are having problems with leg thickness? i highly doubt that.


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 4, 2012)

Some people just don't have the genetics to have huge legs naturally. I had to bust my hump to get mass on my legs. Took me a couple cycles and training with a guy that trained at my gym that had monstrous legs. After a while they will start to grow. Even the toughest gainers will see results if they stick with it and eat right. Train,eat,rest. Just like trying to grow any other part of the body, those 3 things are key.


----------

